# Be careful out there



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/learner-drivers-will-be-allowed-on-motorways-from-2018


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/learner-drivers-will-be-allowed-on-motorways-from-2018


Living in Dorset I will not have to worry about that whilst in the County.
Mixing it with foreign lorries on the M20 gives me more concern than a learner driver supervised by an instructor who considers them to be at a stage in their training to go on the motorway. The instructor after all has a lot to lose if their judgement is wrong.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Will be good for learning if your driving lesson is between 5 pm and 6pm on the M60.Money for old rope for the instructor.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think this is about time as when I passed my test (in the long distant passed) my driving instructor said the next lesson is now and on me and its on the motorway.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I never understood what the big deal is with motorways. They are probably the safest and easiest place to drive. Everyone is going in the same direction, more or less at a similar speed, no roundabouts or people flying out in front of you. Dead easy. Ok so some of the busier ones can get a bit tricky and you can get into trouble at places like Spaghetti junction or parts of the M25 but in the main they are not exactly complicated.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never understood why there was never at least one lesson how to enter and exit motorways before being allowed on alone.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I have never understood why there was never at least one lesson how to enter and exit motorways before being allowed on alone.


And that is exactly what my ex army driving instructor taught me, it really winds me up when I have to slow down on the motorway because some pillock doesn't know how to merge with the flow........rant over.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

greygit said:


> And that is exactly what my ex army driving instructor taught me, it really winds me up when I have to slow down on the motorway because some pillock doesn't know how to merge with the flow........rant over.


Yep me too although I inevitably spend most of my time in the outside lane anyway. I wont call it the "Fast Lane"  Most cars can hit 70 mph long before you join the motorway these days. Thats what that pedal on the right is for, bury it!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Won't worry us here in Norfolk. They've only just dualled the A11!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, be careful out there with these people on the loose...………………..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1663076557057161



Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep. I know someone who rammed a brand new Audio TT in Barnard Castle high street in slow traffic while texting many years ago. Wont say who it is but little miss perfect is not so perfect.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

greygit said:


> And that is exactly what my ex army driving instructor taught me, it really winds me up when I have to slow down on the motorway because some pillock doesn't know how to merge with the flow........rant over.


Also when trying to enter the motorway the driver in the near side lane doing 60 won't move over to let you in even though the outer lane is completely empty so you have to stop before merging instead of having a run up. It's a real problem on the A1 where I live.

Nick.


----------

